
Elon Musk, Blasting Off in Domestic Bliss - joubert
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/25/style/elon-musk-maureen-dowd.html
======
ArtWomb
Doesn't get as much attention as the other endeavors. But the online school,
Astra Nova has an interesting focus: simply to create an environment around
student's natural love of learning and exploration

[https://astranova.org/conundrums](https://astranova.org/conundrums)

